# Anyone interested in a knitting/ crocheting job?



## Owned (Sep 22, 2004)

I really want matching sweaters for Gizmo and Piper. I love Michael Simon sweaters. I love they way they fit and I hate straps on dog sweaters. Here's one as an example. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=46297&item=4355328488&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

The xsmall is perfect for Piper, but the small is too wide in the body for Gizmo.

Of course they don't have to be exact, but I like sleeves, and the belly cut is very important. I don't like my doggies peeing on their sweaters.  

Anyway, if anyone is interested in the job, let me know. I'll pay well for a nice quality finished product.

Thanks!
Stephanie


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Sorry im no good at anything like that! My sisters an expert at cross stitching though! lol Just had to piont out we share the same name! STEPHANIE + STEFANIE! (Though we spell different!) xx x x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sorry, i can crochet sweaters for girls but not for 'boys bits' as i dont use a pattern and find it makes the bottom part too floppy if i leave a gap


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

i can make blankets and things that go around it's shoulders but i never tried making a sweater


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Sorry I cant knit, just wanted to say the link you gave for the sweater was amazing...very cool sweater!


----------

